# Best fly control?



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

What's the best fly control? Do you use feed through as well as a topical spray? What about ticks?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

We use Fly sray, spalding fly predetors, and in the late summer(mid june) blue gets fly bands on her ankles.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i do fly spray on the horses and garlic power in the feed


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Garlic powder? That really works??


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We use fly predators, fly traps and occasional fly spray. I've heard AC vinegar in the water works great too but keep forgetting to add some :?


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you guy's in the US have better products than we do up here. Frankly I've never found anything that works for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

We use fly predators, Pyranha fly spray and have just started adding Solitude to their feed.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We rode yesterday near the creek. The deer flys were out in swarms. We had put fly spray on and some of the roll on bronco stuff on the ears and poll area. They were still "bugging" the girls. 
I had a Bounce dryer sheet in my shirt pocket. I heard to do that to keep skeeters away. I tucked the dryer sheet under Vidas bridle right between her ears and surprise the flys stayed away, at least left her ears and head alone. She looked like she had a cute little white bow on her head too :lol:


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

LOL Vidaloco I bet that was a sight! I might have to try that.

I'm thinking of hanging fly traps around feed and water areas. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes fly traps are great. Keep them in areas that don't get a ton of human traffic if you use the one that mix with water. They smell awful 
Another tip is if you go with them get the disposable ones. Again the gross factor comes into play. When they are full of dead flys and maggots, its easier to just toss it than clean one out and add new stuff.

ETA
get this kind, the bag ones you run the risk of it breaking open and going everywhere...yuck


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

We use the bright yellow ones that have the sicky stuff on them! I just put it on the floor of the stall once I'm done mucking to help with the flys.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried lots of different ones (store and home-made). So far only this worked for me: Whup-A-Bug Horse Fly Spray - Fly Spray


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i've used both the feed thru bug stuff (bug check) and fly sprays (tri-tec 13 - i guess they have a new tri tec 14 now...) with good results. the fly traps are good too but like someone mentioned man do they smell awful! we've been discussing using the fly predators this year...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the first year I'm getting fly predators, so I hope they work as well as everyone says. 

Vida, where did you get that trap? I want to get several that I can just throw away, instead of the horror of having to clean them of millions of dead, disgusting flies. 

I like to use RepelX on the horses, but I don't dilute it. I wipe it on them with a regular household sponge I buy for just that purpose. If it won't burn me full strength, it won't burn them.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Two of my horses are allergic to flys. So I have to stay on top of fly care. I put apple cider vinegar in their feed, and I use a fly spray called bar none (it is very cheap... but works better than any fly spray I have ever tried.)


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

The Whup-A-Bug spray that kitten posted works awesome! The best of any fly spray I've used. Endure is next in line to that. 

I put fly masks on my horses and spray them down. Keeps the flies off pretty good. 

SR, I think I saw something at TSC that you stick in old milk jugs to trap the flies. I think I'm going to have to try it out or rig something like it up on my own.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Guess I should start hanging on to my old milk jugs!


----------

